# Filter/pump position???



## audiman (Oct 1, 2006)

Im new to all this fish type stuff. I have a 60l Eheim tank, and Eheim 2007 filter and pump. I have positioned the pump in a corner with the top of the outlet in line with the top of the water. Is this right???

Sorry for the newb question!


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

The corners fine. As for the outlet/water level some people like to leave the water a little bit low so the water falls and creates a little bit of a splash to help aerate the tank. I prefer to fill the tank all the way and use an air stone because I don't like the splashing.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Should be fine. You just want to be sure you dont have it set up so powerful that it creates a huge whirlpool.


----------



## 1stfishies (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with fish doc


----------

